# 2011 Routan Bluetooth pairing help needed



## whiteroutan (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm having problem pairing my iPhone 3GS with the Uconnect head unit.

During pairing it seems the Uconnect can not "see" my iPhone. 

Has anyone successfully paired their phone with Uconnect? Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

I just connected my 3Gs the other night with no problems. Before you start, the first thing you have to do is make sure that bluetooth is turned on on the phone, then start the pairing process through the voice prompts.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, definately turn on the discovery from the phone bluetooth menu first. There is not a lot of info from new owners on the '11 Routan. Please keep us informed as to how you like it and so forth.


----------



## whiteroutan (Apr 23, 2011)

micah360 said:


> I just connected my 3Gs the other night with no problems. Before you start, the first thing you have to do is make sure that bluetooth is turned on on the phone, then start the pairing process through the voice prompts.


Thanks for the tip. I'll try it again tonight.


----------



## KShaul1972 (Jul 29, 2011)

*DROID X Pairing*

I'm having difficulty pairing my DROID X to the Uconnect bluetooth. My phone is able to recognize the "Uconnect", but the Uconnect bluetooth tells me I need to update the software in the Uconnect. Can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

KShaul1972 said:


> I'm having difficulty pairing my DROID X to the Uconnect bluetooth. My phone is able to recognize the "Uconnect", but the Uconnect bluetooth tells me I need to update the software in the Uconnect. Can anyone help me out with this?


I had trouble the first time pairing too. The previous posts are correct, have your device BT ready in discovery mode before beginning the process. The other trick is something I learned from my sales guy. He told me the system searches in a 5-minute window as soon as the car's is turned-on. If you miss the window you will not pair even if the radio says it is trying to pair. Sounds wrong but it worked for me. i.e. if pairing fails turn the car off and start over. Good luck.


----------



## KShaul1972 (Jul 29, 2011)

higgledy said:


> I had trouble the first time pairing too. The previous posts are correct, have your device BT ready in discovery mode before beginning the process. The other trick is something I learned from my sales guy. He told me the system searches in a 5-minute window as soon as the car's is turned-on. If you miss the window you will not pair even if the radio says it is trying to pair. Sounds wrong but it worked for me. i.e. if pairing fails turn the car off and start over. Good luck.


I think my trouble was that I was pushing the "phone" button too long. Plus, I rebooted my phone. I just tried it again and everything worked out fine. Thanks!!


----------

